# Indian Visa Question



## rchawla80 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi all -

Not sure if this is the right place but I am sure someone knows this. I am a Canadian citizen coming to Dubai on a short term visa (work) and would like to go to India at the end of my trip for a week as at tourist. 

Can I get my indian visa in Dubai? I do not have time in Canada to do it as I have to give the passport in and I travel a lot.

Please advise.

Tks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I'm not sure what you mean by "short term visa (work)". If you mean, you're coming here on a work visa and will be getting your residence permit stamped on your passport, then yes, you can apply for a tourist visa to India from the Indian Consulate in Dubai. However, this can only be done after your residence permit is already stamped on your passport.

If you are coming here on a visit visa, then no, you will not be able to apply for an Indian tourist visa as the Indian consulate and Embassy only accept visa applications from valid UAE citizens or residents only.


----------



## rchawla80 (Aug 30, 2011)

If you visit the UAE india embassy site. They say they offer visa to non-residents as long as they have a visit visa letter. I can't post link as I am not "old" enough on this site.

Do you agree? I hate the fact that I am getting mixed information from residents.



pamela0810 said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "short term visa (work)". If you mean, you're coming here on a work visa and will be getting your residence permit stamped on your passport, then yes, you can apply for a tourist visa to India from the Indian Consulate in Dubai. However, this can only be done after your residence permit is already stamped on your passport.
> 
> If you are coming here on a visit visa, then no, you will not be able to apply for an Indian tourist visa as the Indian consulate and Embassy only accept visa applications from valid UAE citizens or residents only.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's the link. It contains guidelines, application forms, etc. BLS is the visa processing center outsourced (like everything else) by the Consulate General of India in Dubai: http://www.blsindiavisa-uae.com/visa/page.php?title=Visa Requirements for CGI
It does say that you will need to have a valid UAE tourist visa to apply for an Indian visa from Dubai. That being said, do you have a multiple entry visa for the UAE? You need to specify what type of visa you will be coming to Dubai with. If it's a single entry UAE visa, then you will need to fly back to Canada from India.


----------



## rchawla80 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Thanks*

I will be on single visit and will be returning to Canada from india. 
Don't know why things are so complicated?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's their job to make our lives difficult! 

Good luck with the visa application and enjoy your visit


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

rchawla80 said:


> Hi all -
> 
> Not sure if this is the right place but I am sure someone knows this. I am a Canadian citizen coming to Dubai on a short term visa (work) and would like to go to India at the end of my trip for a week as at tourist.
> 
> ...


Where in Canada are you? If you contact the Indian embassy they may be able to get it back to you in a day. I did that last year in Toronto - I think I had to get it in by 10:00 a.m. and it was ready by 4


----------

